# Netherstoff.



## Willey (25. April 2007)

Hi da ich unbedingt Schneidern auf 375 bekommen will (bin derzeit auf 363) brauch ich massig Netherstoff, aber ich hab keine Ahnung wo man das gut farmen kann. könnt ihr mir vielleicht 1-2 tips geben? ich habs schon bei den ganzen humanoiden in Nethersturm probiert aber wirklich viel kommt nich dabei raus. da dropn mehr siegel des sonnenzorn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^ wär cool wenn mir jemand nen kleinen tip geben könnte. geht auch per pm wenn das nich jeder erfahren sollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Willö


----------



## Fubbiz (25. April 2007)

Buffed Suche benutzen?


mfg


----------



## whiti (25. April 2007)

da wo du gerade farmst ist doch schon ein guter anfang, ich liebe es ja sachen die ich vorhabe zu kombinieren, so das wenn du noch ruf bei sehern brauchst, farme dort weiter, sammle netherstoff und die siegel, wenn du aldor bist , geh am besten ins schattenmondtal, bei den dämonen droppen deren rufmarken + netherstoff.
wenn du noch ruf bei unteres virtel, geh zu den vogelmenschen und sammle gleichzeitig deren federn, und und und, also kombinationemöglichkeiten sind da sehr viel.


----------



## White Jen (25. April 2007)

Es ist bei mir meist so, wenn ich z.B Siegel des Sonnenzorns farme, droppt immer unmengen an Netherstoff und Siegel des Sonnenzorns nur ab und zu.

Will ich Netherstoff farmen droppen unmengen an Seherzeugs^^

naja, wenn da nicht so viel Stoff dropt, dann versich es mal an einer anderen Stelle. Schau einfach mal im Link der hier gepostet wurde.


----------



## Willey (25. April 2007)

danke für eure tips werd ich wohl noch nen weilchen farmen gehn müssen ^^ 

Mfg Willö


----------

